# Smelly Ears



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

When do I need to worry about the smell in the ears... or it is just something that is there???

Any advice will help... thanks!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

If the odor is a strong, offensive smell accompanied by excessive wax and or black colored buildup, I would take the dog to the vet right away. Not to scare you, but my baby had an ear infection in both ears and it got pretty bad. In one ear, her ear drum ruptured and in the other ear, the infection just spread like crazy. The odor really is a sign that there's something wrong. If there's black colored buildup, it could be ear mites. Does your dog flinch or act sensitive when you touch the ears? If so, I would get it checked by the vet ASAP. However, if it's just been a long time since you cleaned the ears, then it could just be that it's time to whip out the ear solution and give it a good cleaning. I would definitely consult the vet first though, just in case something's up. Good luck, and I hope your baby's ears are okay. =)


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

HEY :wave:

Ok I checked his ears and there is no wax or black buildup... He also didnt act sensitive or flinched when I touched his ears. I will clean them and if that smell doesnt go away - we are on the way to the VET. I probably worry way to much about him...

Thank you


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

At least you're being a careful and watchful mommy. I was like that too with my baby because she's my little girl. I generally clean her ears about once a month when I bathe her and her ears don't smell at all. I heard excessive cleaning could actually break down the ear tissue, so that's why I only keep it to once a month. The only time they smelled was when they were infected, but just because they're stinky, it doesn't necessarily mean that there's something wrong. I'm glad your baby isn't acting all sensitive. THat's a good sign, and the fact that there's not excessive wax or buildup is a good sign too. Like I said, I would just give those ears a good cleaning and you should be fine. Clean healthy ears should be a pinkish color. Good luck!!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

if you have no solution a little salt water works fine too, i like to whipe the inside of the ear with a damp cotten ball (you want to avoid liquid running into the canal) and then look on the cotton ball for little black specks or black wax, (brown wax normal, black wax mites) otherwise an occasional cleaning (i do once a month) will keep the odor down...


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Smelly ears usually indicates a yeast infection. There will be no waxy build up if that's the case.
Did you take him to the vet?


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

No. I didnt take him to vet... But last night, I gave him a bath and washed his little ears and made sure I got the water out of them... he was cute and he even let me dry him with the blow dryer. So far so good... no smelly ears!  He is so soft and smells like a baby...

OMG I just saw (ticker on the bottom) that my baby is almost two years old. WOW, how time has passed!


----------

